# Little white bugs



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a nice little ten gallon planted tank with an inch and a half of that Netlea soil, with some java moss and a Marimo moss ball about 3 inches big. Just noticed that there were little white things about a mm big swimming around. They kind of look like baby bettas in the way they dart a bunch of times and stop. The tanks inhabitants are some red rilli and some CRS/CBS/goldens. Dont think they are baby shrimp, seem to be to small though I have never seen a baby shrimp so could not say for sure.

I think they are Copepods or Ostracoda but im not sure. any ideas? I cant really take a good pic cuz i dont have a macro lens...


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

In the last week I have noticed these as well. At first I thought it was to much air in the water, it was when I turned it down I noticed they were actually swimming. I also have ghost shrimp so thought maybe they had babies and I did not notice but they need extremely salty water to survive so it is not them.

Maybe it is something in the water in Toronto? I would hope not but cannot think of why I would have got these weird little things.


----------



## mousey (Mar 28, 2011)

had them years ago. I think they were copepods. They cleared up with water changes and a bit less food in the tank.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

You have scuds. Usually explode in population growth with excess food. As far as I have noticed, they are harmless. In fact, some fish REALLY love to eat them. Feed less, more water changes and manually remove the ones you see. You should see them gone within a few weeks


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

These are in my planted shrimp tanks that I rarely feed.


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Probably copepods/cyclops. Mine were introduced into my tank from someone's java moss so it seems like they can hitchhike or breed in plants. 

They seem to be fairly common in shrimp-only tanks because some fish will eat them as long as they can see/catch them.


----------

